# Military Service



## Holly

After reading a few recent posts, I found myself wondering how many of our members have served? I apologize if this has already been asked, but I could not find a related thread. Thanks!


----------



## dman

I really didn't have a choice. Back in day , there was a lottery of sorts , the draft board . They take anybody 19 years of age , throw numbers in a tumbler , 1-365 and they would pull numbers. Each number 
was relative to the day you were born. I was 11 so I actually won a lottery once. They don't give you a whole lot of career choice , they more or less put you and make you what they needed.

Really didn't want to go. Had a good job , custom Harley , my own little crib , oh well , life goes on.


----------



## rachilders

21 years in the navy, retired in Nov of '94. My oldest son also retired from the navy last year. :smt1099


----------



## hud35500

12 years piloting the C-141 with the 15th MAS/63 MAW at Norton AFB. Would of stayed, but it was being phased out of service and the base was closing. I wasn't going uproot the family for the C-17(hard decision).


----------



## denner

Army


----------



## Grunt

Army. Medically retired in '68, after 'Nam.


----------



## cwl1862

20 yrs USAF Retired


----------



## 1jimmy

army 68-70. back in those days the army was just about the only service branch that drafted.


----------



## usmcj

I enlisted... in 1965 ... USMC :smt1099


----------



## Gunners_Mate

US Navy, nearly 4 years have gone by already, reenlist next month for another 4 years.


----------



## chessail77

Usmc 66-72


----------



## berettabone

Like dman said.......I also was of age when they had the draft lottery......I always had a high number......no offense to Nam vets, but I really didn't want to go anyway.........this is as good a time as any, with Memorial day coming up, to once again, thank all the people who served this country. They are the ones who allow us to live the quality of life that we all share.......


----------



## dman

berettabone said:


> Like dman said.......I also was of age when they had the draft lottery......I always had a high number......no offense to Nam vets, but I really didn't want to go anyway.........this is as good a time as any, with Memorial day coming up, to once again, thank all the people who served this country. They are the ones who allow us to live the quality of life that we all share.......


As stated already , I didn't want to go either but with an 11 , in 3 months I was off to Fort Dix.I did get to play with some very cool toys and try to forget the ugly crap.
My hats off to all that have served , heros each and everyone of you thank you from the heart !


----------



## Ricky59

USMC HMH-361 ...
CH53 helicopter tech..
1977 to 1981.
ooh-rah ...


----------



## Reddog1

26 years in Army. Best years of my life in many ways. Would do it again in a heartbeat but it is a young persons profession so content now to just laugh with my retired Army friends and tell lies about all the things we did. The stories keep getting better as time goes on too!


----------



## DWARREN123

1970 thru 1992, retired ARMY. Interesting times, some was good some wasn't.


----------



## SteelSlicer

U.S. Navy 73-76. The draft ended just before I was eligible, but I joined anyway. I was on a Guided Missile Destroyer (DDG), and we did some patrols off the coast of Viet Nam, but were never involved in any fighting. From 82-85, I worked for Military Sealift Command, Navy support ships manned by civilians. I was on an UNREP oiler in the Med, during the Beruit civil war. We met the Battleship New Jersey at Gilbraltar when they sent her over (f*****g cool to be on a 700 ft tanker and watch that awesome beast come up 100 ft away from us), and we were right off the coast when the motherf***ers blew up the USMC barracks in 83. It may not be technically military, but we were right in the middle of the battlegroup and all the stuff going on there.


----------



## gr8t1dini

Four years, Army. One at the 101st 3/327 inf. then the rest in Alaska,Ft. Wainwright.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Army - 1966-1970.


----------



## NMpops

Army 1972-1978


----------



## skullfr

Air force-security police-72-76.I saw duty in Nam but was sent on temporary duty to provide extra security during base closure.I missed the draft but joined as I was raised to believe it was my duty as my family has a strong miliatary history.I dont regret any of it but but disagree with the agenda of inept leadership in the govt.I truly enjoy my trips to the VA and talking to who I see as real world warriors.


----------



## Coyotemoon

US NAVY 1961-1965 USS TICONDEROGA CVA-14 Flight Deck Director 3 tours on Yankee Station


----------



## FNISHR

Navy 1970-1973. Never heard a hostile shot, went to law school on the GI Bill. But in more recent years I've had veterans of just about every stripe come through my office, including a small number of POWs. I appreciate the service of every honorable veteran, but I've got to say I'm a little bit in awe of the former POWs. Can't thank them enough.


----------



## birdbrain

Got drafted in 1963 got out of nam 1965
62nd combat Engr.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Usaf 83-87


----------



## Soldiernurse

I have a complaint. The Poll would not let me vote twice. 

USMC 1980-1988
Army 2003-Present


----------



## Holly

Soldiernurse said:


> I have a complaint. The Poll would not let me vote twice.
> 
> USMC 1980-1988
> Army 2003-Present


I suppose I should have thought of that.


----------



## MAWGAC

Currently going on year 8 in the Navy.


----------



## Ricky59

With only 7 marines so far...
we truly are the few and the proud ...ooh rah...


----------



## TomC

Marine Corps:
'70-'75 Active duty
'76-'80 active reserve.
F-4 pilot by trade. More fun than you can believe.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Army. Durn near 34 years, altogether.


----------



## skullfr

The f-4 is an awesome fighter especially once they got a good gun on it.Now with way more reliable missles and good guns it ranks way up there.


----------



## Overkill0084

USAF Nov 84 - Jun 06
Aircraft Armament Systems Craftsman (Weapons Troop)


----------



## genesis

8 years in the Marine Corps. 1963 to 1971. Gunnery Sergeant. Viet Nam vet. Semper Fi !

Don <><


----------



## Backlighting

Drafted, Army, "68-'69. Spent most of my time in Yokohama, Japan. Specialist 5. Offset printer.


----------



## papahawk

Army 88-92 , 2nd Armored Cavalry. Germany, Desert Srorm, Fort Riley Ks.


----------



## badmac

Navy,Gunner's Mate...8 yrs broken service. 1969-1973, 20 months on the rivers in Nam and 1980-1984, re-wrote the Navy's 50cal BMG course and taught it at FCTCL, Dam Neck, VA


----------



## razorbackgrunt

US Army vet '64-'84 11B with a fair amount of suffixes.

'65-'66- Korea, 1st Cav Division, later designated 2D Inf Division
'68-'69-Viet Nam 101st Airborne Division
'71-'74-Okinawa 1st Special Forces Group with trips to a whole lot of countries
'78-'79-Korea 8th Army (Staff job-sucked)
'81-82-Korea 2D Infantry Division, north of the Imjin
Bunch of places in between, including Ft Knox, Ft Benning, Ft Bragg, Ft Carson, Ft Lewis, Ft Ord.


----------



## HK Dan

USMC 81-91. I was a tanker (YATYAS!)


----------



## mustang652

USAF active duty from '66 to '78 and then again from '85 to '93. First 3 years in Security Police, with a tour in Nam '67-68, next 8 years in Military Pay, 2 years in Munitions in the reserves from '83 to '85 and then back to Military Pay when I returned to active duty from '85 to '93. If I couldn't guard it, or account for it, I new how to blow it up.


----------



## CMC

USMC 08-12 (young buck around here)
1345 Heavy Equipment Operator and 0933 Combat Marksmanship Coach


----------



## Jukie

Navy, 2/66-11/69. No sea duty. In fact never left continental U.S.


----------



## draak

Navy. 1954 to 1974. Airbourne Radio and Radar operator. Seen most of the Pacific.


----------



## Skootertrash

USN 73-77. As mentioned above, the draft also ended before I was eligible. Made two deployments to the Med. Looking back, I wish I would have stayed in and retired, but it is what it is. To all veterans, especially the combat vets, thank you for your service.


----------



## Gabby

USN '60 to '64 stationed GITMO during missile blockade, then served on USS Intrepid CVS-11, now a museum in NY City.
Proud to have served and proud of those who have served and are serving today.
Gabby


----------



## DallasCJ

Active duty Air Force 81-85
AF Reserve 89-99
Texas Army NG 00-03
back to the AF Reserve 03-Present
I've been in communications-electronics maintenance, an A-10A crew chief, a B-52H crew chief, an M1A1 Abrams tank commander, and a C-5A mechanic.


----------



## bootlegpilot

USAF 88-92 firefighter Malmstrom AFB Montana, King Salmon AFS Alaska, Tyndall AFB Florida. Spent some time in Saudi


----------



## AntzMa

I just want to say thank you gentleman so very very much. :smt1099


----------



## bubbinator

USAF Security Police 9/65-10/85 then AL ABC Agt 1/86-5/08.


----------



## kerrycork

U.S.A.F. 1950-1954 Some good time ,some no


----------



## MitchellB

I tried to join the Marines when I got out of high school (74), but got rejected because I only had one kidney.


----------



## tjanare

Air Force 1975-1981. HH-3E and HH-53 crew chief in SAR squadrons.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Bump for Memorial Day. :smt1099


----------



## rustygun

I would also like to add a THANK YOU !!!!!!! to all who have served.


----------



## paratrooper

Enlisted Army Airborne Ranger 1973-1977. Served my time in Europe. 

For whatever reason, I thought that it was a good idea to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.

To all of you that made the military a career, I salute you! That is the ultimate dedication of service to our great country. :smt1099


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Backlighting said:


> Drafted, Army, "68-'69. Spent most of my time in Yokohama, Japan. Specialist 5. Offset printer.


83F20? Same here 1971-1972, Field Printing Unit and Spec 5/E5 as well.


----------



## MarineScott

I served Marine Corps and Army.....not a fair poll:smt1099


----------



## high pockets

Never served. Physically rejected. Too many screws, wires, and plates. Almost got by, once, until a magnet on the recruiters desk got stuck to my leg.


----------



## Smitty79

Am I the only bubblehead? Navy submariner 1979 to 1999.


----------



## JohnFM

Army, 62-65.


----------



## Soldiernurse

MarineScott said:


> I served Marine Corps and Army.....not a fair poll:smt1099


Yep, me too... USMC 1980-1988 @ Army 2003-2012
Semper Fi!


----------



## TAPnRACK

Marine Corp 91-94' as a field radio operator attached to a TACP unit.

Short stint as a Firefighter/EMT.

Currently serving as a Police Officer in SE Michigan.


----------



## Goldwing

USAF '79-'83 E-5 (Staff Sergeant in 4 years)

GW


----------



## Spike12

College deferment ended just when the draft numbers came out. Mine was 164 and I was in the Cook County, ILL (can you say Chicago?) lottery. I was one semester away from being an Army 2LT in 1970. Ah no.

USAF 1971-75 F-4D Weapons Control Systems,
_Without us the USAF is just another airline._


----------



## shaolin

100% Disabled Veteran, Gulf War, US Navy....


----------

